# [Debian] HARDWARE Raid



## pontifex (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe hier einen Server der meine Platten nicht sauber mit der vollen Kapazität darstellt. 
Da der Onboard befindliche Raid Controller eh nur als Softraid anzusprechen ist, wollte ich nun für die beiden Platten um die volle Kapazität nutzen zu können einen ECHTEN Hardware Raid einsetzen. 

Nun suche ich natürlich einen ein Controller der als Hardware Raid unter Debian Sarge unterstützt wird und ohne probleme über den Netinstaller installiert werden kann. 

Ich habe in dem Server eine PCI (Riser) Slot frei. Die Karte kann daher nur 32 Bit sein. 
Es handelt es ich um die folgenden Festplatten: 

Standard: IDE 
Kapazität in (GB): 160 
Anschlüsse: 40pol. IDE 
Umdrehungen/Min: 7200 
Zugriffszeit in ms: 8.9 
Buffer: 8MB 
Übertragungsprotokoll: U-DMA 133 


Danke für Eure Hilfe! 

PM


----------

